# First month on the Subox Mini Kit



## sideshowruki (25/10/15)

I've owned my Subox Mini for just under a month now. I thought I'd share my experience so far, some good, and some, er, let say troublesome.

As a complete noob to sub-ohm vaping, building coils and and vaping in general, it was a steep learning curve.
For most of the month I used the stock OCC coils it came with, the 0.5 ohm versions. Out of the box I found that they ran dry really quick that made chain vaping really hard. After some googling I read that you need to work the cotton on the OCC coils with a needle to get it a bit looser making it wick a little better. This helped a great deal.

The unfortunate part is that, at the rate I vape, the coils only last about a week and at R50 a coil it can get quite costly. During this whole process I tried to use the included RBA without success every single time.

Until recently

I found this great tutorial on how to build an effective coil on the Subtank Mini RBA v2


If you own a Subtank Mini please watch that vid!

It seems that the secret is using a spaced coil with as large diameter turns as you can fit in there.

I tried his tutorial step by step and it worked perfectly.

So happy to finally be able to use the RBA deck instead of the pre-built coils

Now the only issue is that fact that I'm using about 10-15mls of liquid a day which gets very expensive in the long run, guess I'll have to up the ohms a little



Oh for those of you who TL;DR:
Spaced coil, large diameter = win

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

Great story and great coiling @sideshowruki 
Glad you got it right
10-15 ml is a lot of juice
What nic strength are you vaping?


----------



## sideshowruki (25/10/15)

Silver said:


> Great story and great coiling @sideshowruki
> Glad you got it right
> 10-15 ml is a lot of juice
> What nic strength are you vaping?


Hi silver

Between 3 and 6, but lately leaning towards 3, the 6 gets strong with more vapour


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

Ah, ok, that explains it then
The life of a 3mg big vapour vaper 

Maybe you need another setup for more conservative "workhorse" vaping at higher ohms, lower power and higher nic content

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sideshowruki (25/10/15)

Silver said:


> Ah, ok, that explains it then
> The life of a 3mg big vapour vaper
> 
> Maybe you need another setup for more conservative "workhorse" vaping at higher ohms, lower power and higher nic content


At the moment I'm vaping at 0.5ohm and 37w, before this I had a Nautilus Mini that was running at 1.2ohm and a fill of liquid lasted roughly a whole day.

But you have a point, perhaps I need another mod...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

sideshowruki said:


> At the moment I'm vaping at 0.5ohm and 37w, before this I had a Nautilus Mini that was running at 1.2ohm and a fill of liquid lasted roughly a whole day.
> 
> But you have a point, perhaps I need another mod...



100%
You can also get something like the Lemo1 or Taifun2GT which are both rebuildables but perfectly suited to lazy restricted lung hits at lowish power. Cooler vape. Well suited to fruits and fruity menthols in my view. 

Otherwise, you could DIY your own juices to make it more cost effective and just vape away on the guzzlers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (26/10/15)

Thanks for the video! Will need to play around with some tools to find a nice easy way to make the coils the same size as the demo on we get in the starter kit. 

And ofc grab some supplies to start making them


----------

